# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Hay que hablar sobre el agua por coherencia y porque Extremadura necesita una España fuerte

## Embalses

http://www.extremadura24horas.com/ac...rte-14074.html

Hay que hablar sobre el agua por coherencia y porque Extremadura necesita una España fuerte 


                                       11/11/2008 - 10:39 Escrito por *e24h*



*Extremadura 11/11/08 10.33 h* El secretario general del PSOE extremeño y presidente de la Junta, *Guillermo Fernández Vara*, ha señalado que se ha comprometido a sentarse a hablar sobre el agua, en alusión al trasvase de Valdecañas, por coherencia y por el convencimiento de que Extremadura necesita una España fuerte para ser fuerte también. Así, se preguntó que con qué criterio podría ir dentro de 15 días a negociar la financiación autonómica y a reclamar que no tributan los territorios sino los ciudadanos, si en materia de agua se sumara a este nuevo discurso que en otras comunidades autónomas defienden que el tramo de río que pasa por ellas es suyo. 
Vara reiteró que la coherencia, iniciada en los gobiernos de* Rodríguez Ibarra*, hace a los socialistas creíbles ante los ciudadanos. 
Asimismo añadió que el problema no es que el PP haya cambiado ahora de opinión sobre la refinería, sobre el PER o sobre la necesidad de intervención pública, sino que se limita a un cambio de opinión porque creen que eso agrada a la gente. 
*Fernández Vara* invitó, por otra parte, a los presidentes de los grupos parlamentarios en la Asamblea de Extremadura a retomar los pactos que están sobre la mesa propuestos por él a comienzos de esta legislatura, si bien el primero y primordial de be ser responder a un pacto local por el empleo ante la situación actual. Para el líder del PSOE de Extremadura no es el momento de buscar culpables, es el tiempo de la política y de buscar soluciones para la gente. 
El secretario general de los socialistas de la región dijo apostar por otorgar una mayor flexibilidad a los ayuntamientos para que puedan mantener o generar empleo, buscando recursos y resortes para aprobar nuevas estrategias en mejorar el empleo en los municipios.
Respecto a la denominada por él segunda transformación de Extremadura, *Guillermo Fernández Vara* explicó que la exportación es un valor seguro y es por ello por lo que desde el PSOE se apuesta por la unión a la hora de comercializar productos ya que exportar no es solo vender, sino estar presente en los mercados. 
Para* Vara* esta transformación que está viviendo Extremadura no puede aparcarse por la crisis porque así, cuando se salga de ésta, la región estará en una situación mejor. También anunció que ayer se reunió dcon el equipo rector de la Universidad de Extremadura con el fin de que la I+D+i se convierta en una herramienta para la transformación de la región, recordando que la capital pacense se convertirá en la referencia para España y Portugal en investigación sobre energías renovables. 
*Vara* anunció también que hay proyectos para la región en materia de energías renovables por importe de más de un billón de las antiguas pesetas, pendientes sólo de su viabilidad financiera

----------

